# Diari di Viaggio Habanero - Giorno 1



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Giorno -1 - 5 Ago 2009


Finalmente è arrivato il giorno, Si parte. La valigia è pronta, al  lavoro ho salutato tutti, e vado alla stazione centrale a prendere G,  che insieme a M, che sono io, e PG, che è l'altro partente, si appresta a  sbarcare all'Havana.
PG, alcuni di voi già lo conoscono, G è un altro teramano, su cui vale  la pena spendere qualche parola, anche se alla fine forse ne basta una  sola: Matto come un cavallo. Sul treno che lo portava da Teramo a  Milano, accortosi che il tipo del bar, al posto delle birre, che erano  calde, nel frigo ci teneva l'acqua, lo obbliga a metterci, appunto, le  birre: "Che sei matto, birra calda e acqua fredda, ma che scerziamo,  leva l'acqua e mettici le birre"   Arriva a Milano Centrale già a livello e se ci aggiungiamo l'euforia  per l'imminente partenza si capisce come l'atmosfera sia abbastanza elettrica  
Credo che il barista del treno stia ancora curandosi l'esaurimento nervoso.
Una volta formato il trio, si decide di andare a mangiare, optiamo per  un locale che forse ci proibirà l'accesso da qui per i prossimi venti  anni (per i dettagli potete pure chiedere ad Allmar   ). Concludo dicendo che all'una di notte, portando G a spalla riusciamo a tornare a casa: fra tre ore si parte.


Giorno 1 - 6 Ago 2009


La sveglia suona alle 4:30, doccia veloce, caffè (triplo per G che anche  se a forza riesce a scendere dal letto) e partenza per Malpensa. 85  Euri di Taxi, tariffa fissa Milanese (poi qualcuno mi spiega come  cacchio si fa a costruire un aeroporto a 70 Km di distanza). La fila del  check-in è a dir poco chilometrica, ma ci fornisce qualche indicazione  di quello che presumibilmente ci aspetterà all'Havana: poco avanti a  noi, in fila ci sono tre ragazze che definire belle è poco, peccato si  portino dietro una marea di valigie con conseguente eccedenza peso e  quindi blocco della fila. Alla fine, dopo due ore (si due ore) di fila  al check-in, arriviamo nell'area Duty Free: nuova colazione al bar,  puntatina di PG al bagno (il rapporto di PG con i bagni pubblici di  qualsiasi nazione questi siano è impressionante, riesce a farla ovunque,  mentre per me e per G qualche problema c'è, e questo creerà qualche dissidio  nel resto della vacanza, che in seguito dettaglierò meglio), acquisto  di consueta stecca di sigarette, e via all'imbarco. Gli aerei continuano  a costruirli sempre più piccoli: l'idea di dovermi fare 9 ore di volo  in quel sedile che sembra progettato sulle dimensioni di Pikachu, il  pokemon più piccolo, mi fa venire i brividi. E qui comincia l'odissea  con Blu Panorama. Se in futuro vi venisse in mente di partire con questa  compagnia, ladciate perdere, sono dei terroristi travestiti da  equipaggio d'aeroplano. Il comandante ci accoglie e ci fornisce le  informazioni sul volo: non riusciamo a distinguere il nome, dagli  altoparlanti esce qualcosa come "Salve sono il comandante trikke  ballakke". Come è stato soprannominato dai suddetti il comandante  secondo voi ?. Il primo scalo è previsto a Holguin dopo circa 9 ore di  volo, durante le quali riesco a dormire e mi vedo finalmente "Mamma mia"  con Meryl Streep. Nel frattempo G si abbocca due Tavor e crolla subito  dopo il decollo mentre PG si legge una delle 8mila guide su Cuba che si è  portato dietro. L'atterraggio a Holguin sembra fatto dai fratelli del  diabolico cupè del Wacky Race (ve lo riocrdate il cartone animato),  quelli che procedono balzellon balzelloni. Trikke ballakke atterra prima  sul carello di sinistra, poi su quello di destra, insomma un  atterraggio tutt'altro che morbido. La sosta prevista è di appena 40  minuti: il tempo di fare rifornimento di carburante, far sbarcere coloro  la cui destinazione era appunto Holguin e poi ripartiremo. Dai  finestrini il primo assaggio di paesaggio tropicale: a pochi metri dalla  pista, una vegetazione dai colori incredibili e palme ovunque. Peccato  sarà il nostro panorama per almeno due ore. Non risuciamo a capire  perchè non si riparte. Trikke Ballakke tace. Gli assistenti glissano su  ogni domanda. Ad un certo punto la prima comunicaziione: sembra che ci  siano problemi con il visto con tre passeggeri sbarcati, almeno così  comunica Trikke Ballake. Alla fine comunque si riparte. Il volo da  Holguin all'Havana dovrebbe essere di un'ora. Infatti dopo appena 45  minutii di volo, Trikke Ballakke annuncia che inizia la discesa  all'aeroporto Josè Martì dell'Havana dove prevede di atterrare entro 15  minuti. Peccato che questa minkia di discesa duri qualcosa come 40  minuti buoni, e quando, fra una virata e l'altra Trikke Ballakke  annuncia: "Stiamo atterrando all'eroporto di Varadero"    ci guradiamo preoccupati. Anche questo atterraggio è balzellon  balzelloni, forse ancora più duro del precedente. All'applauso di rito,  G, che nel frattempo ha smaltito l'effetto del Tavor, urla: "Ma che  cavolo vi applaudite che questo l'aereo non lo sa' portare". Mezzo aereo  compreso qualche assistente di volo scoppia a ridere. Una volta fermi  Trikke Ballakke si degna di comunicarci i motivi dell'atterraggio a  Varadero anzichè all'Havana: le condizioni atmosferiche sull'aeroporto  dell'Havana non consentivano l'atterraggio e quindi dobbiamo aspettare  parcheggiati sperando che le condizioni cambino. I viaggiatori che  avevano come meta defiinitva Varadero, premono per scendere, ma  naturalmente non li fanno sbarcare. Passa un'ora e ancora niente, gli  assistenti di volo, visibilmente stremati cercano di sedare il crescente  nervosismo dei passeggeri con bevande gratis; G si abbocca un altro  Tavor, PG legge il dizionario delle frasi utili in spagnolo, io mi rompo  i cocomeri. Dopo circa un'ora e mezza finalmente si riparte. Neanche 30  minuti di volo e atterriamo all'Aeroporto Internazionale dell'Havana  Josè Marti.   

​

-- Continua --​


----------

